# Favorite meals out on the ice



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

Heading out Saturday and anticipate being out there for awhile. I have a stove and want to know what your guy's favorite meals are while out on the ice for a long day.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Captain Jim's walleye chowder


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Venison chili!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Sunflower seeds and a diet Pepsi.


----------



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

Gatorade and skoal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> Venison chili!


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

cold pizza heated over my buddy heater


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

precooked brats double wrapped in aluminum foil. stick on the mr. buddy grill and turn every couple minutes. They come out smoking hot.


----------



## robin621 (Oct 4, 2006)

dbldee88 said:


> Gatorade and skoal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robin621 (Oct 4, 2006)

dbldee88 said:


> Gatorade and skoal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who needs food when ya got dip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Venison steaks on the grill 4 sure


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

I had some left over scallop potatoes with ham that I reheated on my Buddy Heater.....in a tin covered with aluminum foil..........i'm POSITIVE.....it tasted better on the ice!!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

dbldee88 said:


> Gatorade and skoal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i like GRIZZlY


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

GOTONE said:


> i like GRIZZlY


 Can you skin grizz?


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a perfect size cooker for boiling water. So, the other day I cooked up two packages of Hot dogs, then as the cooled a lil bit I cooked up some chilli and heated the buns over Mr. Buddy. Chilli dogs with heated buns. 

My buddy has a nice sized compact Grill. A lot of times he cooks grilled wings. 

Have also done grilled ham and cheese, just have everything pre-made and wrapped in tin foil. 

Thinking about making a venison stew tonight and we will use that out on the ice, just re-heat.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

chilie dogs:yikes: sounds great too me, but not the colon:lol:

I take venison buger, and at home mix it in a large bowl with seasonings, green pepper,onions, ands some A-1 steak sauce. Then patty out 1/2 lb. burgers for the small grill. Just need pack of jumbo buns and a little bottle of jalepeno mustard and your all set. Sometimes I'll pre make a thick mushroom sauce to go on top and some sliced swiss cheese also. Brats always go great on a grill out there also.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

I usually go with a vegatable/beef stew. Hearty, warm and easy to make before hand and just heat up on the ice.

My buddy brought a thermos of coffee last time and man that was good.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

you guys have to move more and find the fish seeds and coffee:fish2:


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

Brats and beer with a side of jagermeister. NUMMY !!!!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

eurolarvae has an aftertaste but spikes and waxies are a good pickmeup


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

JJ Mac said:


> If you cook and eat the fish as you are catching them, does it count against your limit?


 You would think so. After you eat it you are "posessing it" till the following morning. Maybe sooner if your washing the fish down with Old Milwaukee or such. :lol:


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

sigman said:


> Can you skin grizz?


 hahahahaha awsome
Last weekend it was pickled eggs and PBR


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

a layer of brats or polish dogs covered in saurkraut , a little black pepper, then wrapped in aluminum foil, throw em on the heater, flip em a couple of times, throw em in a bun and top with mustard and hot sauce , they won't last long


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

peanut butter and jelly/honey sandwiches, granola bars, chips, nuts, cookies, pops, water


----------

